# My new betta.



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

i said I would never get a betta but i just got one today. Here is a quick pic of it in a cup. I'm going to put in the 10g here in a while. I will get better pics once it's in the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice betta


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. Here are some pics with the betta in the 10g.


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it me or does he seem to have lost some of the blue tinge to his scales? Does this happen with most new fish colours until they have settled in??

He looks amazing


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

My other betta Apollo looks like him. He died unfortunately when I was at work, he was a veil tail betta.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Iridescence can show or not in pics depending on how the light hits the fish.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. I think it's just because of the light. I'm guessing this is a halfmoon Betta.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I see you have other fish in the tank as well. Looks like some neon tetras to me. Just keep an eye on any aggression issues that may appear. If there is any move the betta or the other fish to a different tank.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

So far the Betta has been doing his own thing and not bothering the neons.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you have a Betta with a German blue ram?


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

Bettas are truly beautiful fish. I think once I get my tank straightened out, I may have to get a betta and his own little tank. I know they breathe air, can you still have a cover over the top of some kind? I don't want kitty getting to nosey if I am not around.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a hood over my tank.


----------



## aMawds (Aug 29, 2012)

Cat216 said:


> Bettas are truly beautiful fish. I think once I get my tank straightened out, I may have to get a betta and his own little tank. I know they breathe air, can you still have a cover over the top of some kind? I don't want kitty getting to nosey if I am not around.


My aquarium was sold as a terranium. So it has the mesh top with a little door that you open to feed the animal inside. It's of course still an aquarium. I cut out a piece of the frame on the mesh top to fit my filter and a light that clamps to the aquarium frame. Works great. But I'm sure just a regular plexy top would be fine as well. In fact it's my understanding that they prefer warm humid air which would be provided much better by a plexi top. Just make sure there's at least some ventilation. Such as by a small bubbler to create positive pressure in the tank.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeas, you can cover the top of the aquarium with a plexiglass panel, just make sure that there is about an inch between the watersurface and the plexiglass since the betta needs to be able to breathe.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nobody knows the answer to my question?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well.....i am no expert ; but i think that you should be able to keep a betta in with a ram..


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I read that you could but was not sure.


----------



## Jhynnifer (Jun 16, 2012)

Coolfish said:


> I read that you could but was not sure.


Honestly... you'll read in five places that you can and ten places you can't. The best piece of advice is to slowly introduce new fish and keep a close eye on your betta. If he shows signs of aggression, nipped fins, etc... then you have an issue and have to remove one or the other.

Sometimes bettas will be far more relaxed and preyed upon by other fish, regardless of natural pecking order. Instead it all boils down to the personality of your fish.


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Fine specimen there.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't keep a betta with a ram. Especially a long fin. The ram will probably nip it. And in my experience, fish always strike at night. I'd keep them together in the daytime and watch them carefully, then float the betta in a bowl at night. After a while of them doing well, put em together and leave them until aggression shows.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. Guess I'll move my neons and Betta to the 29g and get more neons instead. 10 more neon tetras?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You could probably go up to 25 with a betta. As long as you don't exceed that, you should be fine.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

So I need 19 more and I'm good but first plants.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember not to add all of them in at one time. It'll cause an ammonia spike.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Couple new pics of the betta before I move him into the 29g soon excuse the mess on the outside of the glass.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Some new pics.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty. Just a tip for taking pics, try using the macro photography setting on your camera. The symbol on my camera is a flower.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. I take all my pics with a phone camera.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

your phone camera is better than my camera that was designed for taking pictures


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

@bettaguy: That's probably because you aren't using macro photography. I have a $200+ camera that I thought couldn't take decent pics of fish until I found out about macro photography Even more recent is that I found an aquarium and underwater setting. That's why my pics (since I discovered this) are decently high quality.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

that could be it, I took picyures today with the macro ability enabled. They look much better than before. I also turned flash of which helped a lot.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep the flash on and take the pic at an angle. Imagine you are taking a picture of a mirror. That should help. Also, if your camera has a function called scn, you may be able to press the sideways button (that you would use on the options menu) and it may change the setting.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I tried to get a better pic of my betta today but this was the best one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks. Might get more fish today.


----------

